# TICA ABYSS Baitrunner Vs. Shimano Baitrunner



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Quality?, Endurance?, Toughness?


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

After I've had the Tica for 10 years, I can answer that questions 

Let me know before you buy one, I've got an almost brand new one in the box I don't think I need anymore....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Either one works*

Well. It boils down to how mucj coin ya want to spend.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Really..*

I remember when you purchased that reel.. Why have you decided you don't need it..?

Both the reels cost $100 so cost wouldn't be a factor


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> I remember when you purchased that reel.. Why have you decided you don't need it..?
> 
> Both the reels cost $100 so cost wouldn't be a factor


It's been probably three months since I've used any spinning reels, I'm happy with my Ah Boo's and I may never go back. Been using the 6600 Mag and also a Penn 535 that I stuck magnets in. Took the Tica to the beach a few times just to cast with it, and it's been hanging in the rod rack ever since.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*me too*

After switching to convential it's hard going back... But I want two spinning surf combos.. I have a Baitrunner on a St. Croix, and I'm thinking about putting either a shimano, or a tica on a 12 foot rod... I'm leaning towards the baitrunner.. But I see digital dagger has the tica rated #1


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

never used the tica but i have all 3 sizes in the shimano and you really cant go wrong with any shimano reels...the baitrunners are super strong and will def take a beating....i like almost as much as my van staal but my VS is only a week old so.....


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I've got six baitrunners, 4500's and 6500's. Super reels, had them for years, no problems. But I wouldn't say they are a "long cast" reel, I'd say more "average cast" reel.... I think my old Daiwa BG 90's will out cast the Shimano's even on a bad day.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*i see*

so would you say the Tica is better at long casting? I'm looking for a long casting baitrunner type reel...


----------



## reelfixer (Nov 8, 2005)

In 1986 I bought a Shimano Baitrunner 450. I still have it, and my wife still uses it when we fish. So far, it is original. It is serviced regularly and thats all. Any questions?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Yep*

I have a 4500b... Great reel... but my question is is there a Distance bait runner spining toreel ou there.. The baitrunner, i don't think are made for distance..


----------

